# NAND a multiples entradas



## MaMu (Dic 2, 2005)

Como mencioné en otro post, necesitaba utilizar un 74LS133 el cual tiene 13 entradas a una compuerta NAND (4 de estas se completan con referencias de tensión +5V de la placa) y una sola salida. EL motivo, es que estoy diseñando un circuito decodificador de Direcciones para trabajar con el bus del PC (usando un 74LS04). Ahora bien, despues de buscar equivalencias y consultar en casi todas las casas de electrónica del pais, en todos los casos ya nadie trabaja esos integrados por ser para aplicaciones muy aisladas, por lo tanto poco rentable.
Las salidas las tomo del slot de 8 Bits del PC (ISA 16 bits) entran al 7404 y estas salidas al 74133. Necesito comparar las 13 entradas en una NAND y obtener la salida para implementarla en un ChipSelect (Enable=0 / Disable=1) del micro, en mi caso uso un 82C55A. Sinceramente necesito alguna idea, si bien puedo obtener esa combinación de muchas formas utilizando todo tipo de compuertas lógicas, necesitaría ayuda para tratar de implementar alguna que me lleve la menor cantidad de pastillas (IC) posibles. 


Saludos.


----------



## Raflex (Dic 31, 2005)

Hola, hace tiempo trabaje con el bus isa y el 82c55.

No se si lo que necesites es un decodificador de direcciones para que active el chip select al especificar la direccion que utilice tu circuito. Si es asi puedes utilizar varias tecnicas, una de ellas es grabar en un eprom las salidas que necesites para la direccion que vas a usar, por ejemplo, si usas la direccion 300h, 301h y 302h, grabas en esas localidades las señales de salida que requieres.

Otra manera es con comparadores como 7485, utilizar 2 para los 8 bits mas significativos de la direccion y los ultimos 4 los conectas directamente al 82c55, una entrada de los comparadores pueden ser dipswitches para que cambies la direccion base cada vez que quieras.

Tambien puedes utilizar un microcontrolador economico para hacer la operacion nand que necesitas.

Saludos


----------

